# WTB French touring bicycles 1930's to 50's



## eisopt (Feb 24, 2010)

WTB French touring and road racing  bicycles from the 1930's to the 1950's.Call Dave 360-224-5730


----------



## copiecat (Feb 24, 2010)

I should be able to help ...
send me PM.


david


----------

